# A/c And Microwave Don't Work



## bama lance (Jul 2, 2015)

i bought a 2005 21rs05 unit i was using a generator to power unit with an extension cord, knowing now a no no. turned on everything and all good till ac was turned on, kicked breaker on generator and now microwave and ac don't work. have flipped all breakers , converter works as well as 120 volt plug out side. does this mean dc power board blown?


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you on a good 30amp circuit?

Triple check that the breakers have reset, turn them off and then back on.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

bama lance said:


> i bought a 2005 21rs05 unit i was using a generator to power unit with an extension cord, knowing now a no no. turned on everything and all good till ac was turned on, kicked breaker on generator and now microwave and ac don't work. have flipped all breakers , converter works as well as 120 volt plug out side. does this mean dc power board blown?


I hope that wasn't a 220 outlet! A buddy of mine plugged into a 220 and lost everything that was 110. I hope everything comes out O.K.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

MO7Bs said:


> Are you on a good 30amp circuit?
> 
> Triple check that the breakers have reset, turn them off and then back on.


I have to agree with MO7B. Also, check all of your GFI plugs to make sure none of them have popped too. Last thing to check are the connections behind the breaker panel, especially the neutral bar, but also the wire connections to the breakers themselves.

Good luck, and let us know what you find.


----------



## bama lance (Jul 2, 2015)

MO7Bs said:


> Are you on a good 30amp circuit?
> 
> Triple check that the breakers have reset, turn them off and then back on.


i did re set all and it is a 110 volt generator, so should be good, not getting all 30 amps but i would think micrwAVE would work. is the dc power board do anything to this?


----------



## bama lance (Jul 2, 2015)

it is on a geneartor so i am not getting full 30 amps but would think microwave would work


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What generator do you have? Size does matter.

For the Microwave there is no impact of the DC converter working or not. If the 110 is good then the microwave lights should come on but may not power up if the generator is undersized.


----------



## bama lance (Jul 2, 2015)

CamperAndy said:


> What generator do you have? Size does matter.
> 
> For the Microwave there is no impact of the DC converter working or not. If the 110 is good then the microwave lights should come on but may not power up if the generator is undersized.


----------



## bama lance (Jul 2, 2015)

5000 watt generator, it worked at first, (microwave) what board is rv tech talking about if it pulled more amps than feeding it , it could have smoked board? he also said it could have gotten microwave too. he told me to try a plug on camper and if it worked it was bad board, no idea what board, the converter works.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

A 5000 watt generator, if that is the working not peek capacity, should give you about 40 amps (5000W/120V = 41A and change).

Have you checked the GFCI circuit as mentioned above?

One more question...how did you hook it up to your generator? My 5500 watt has 2 110volt and 1 220volt outlet. Any chance you hooked it up to the 220 by mistake? That would explain the fried microwave and AC.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It may not be the generator or the appliances. Disconnect your shore power, go to your converter and check that all of the 110V wires are securely tightened into the breakers and neutral bar. There have been instances where some of the wires come loose. I had it happen with my AC a few years back. There were two neutral wires, one from the AC and one from another circuit in the same hole in the neutral bar. Over the years of vibrations while towing and possible expansion/contraction of the wire from use, they loosened up and just fell out of the neutral bar. Put the wires back in to individual holes, tightened up the screws and everything worked again.


----------

